# unknown burl pen



## Jdaschel (Aug 9, 2012)

So this is a Blk Ti Jr gent 2 made from whatchamacallit burl. Turned out pretty sweet. It was coated in a polyurethane before I drill and turned it. It didnt smell like amboyna. It seemed to hard to be redwood burl. Which I have only turned once, and it was like cutting a piece of butter (not in the good way). Finish is CA 5 thin, 5 med. sanded thru 12k and polish with some new car polishes my dad got to use with his enduro finish. It works pretty good.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2012)

James - Awesome looking pen. It looks like it might be madrone burl to me with an oiled finish. If not Madrone I would go with Redwood. There is quite a variety in the redwoods.

Fit and finish looks great - but I really prefer a high gloss on a pen. That is something we haven't discussed on the collaborative challenge pen on IAP. High gloss says " In your face... look at the detail.... satin says "whatever dude"

Looks like the nib end might be slightly under-turned on one side in some pics. Did you turn this with bushings? Not sure how you metal lathe guys operate...
If it was on a wood lathe I would say you kissed the bushings with a chisel for a nano sec... 

Anyway - great pen. Relax here.*Relax Here ! Quite a bit different from IAP* 
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Aug 10, 2012)

That's beautiful! I like the satin finish... Kind of says, " I'm such a badass that I don't need to make it shiny". :i_dunno:

Manzanita is another possibility on the burl...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks perfect to me! I don't see a thing wrong with it. Good job! Well done!  And scotts right, were pretty laid back here!


----------



## Jdaschel (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmm, I turn between centers. I took it off and measured it a bunch. The finish is actually CA. So it is pretty shiny. I guess I need to work on the pictures to make them look like it is a gloss not satin. Thanks for the help.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2012)

Jdaschel said:


> Hmm, I turn between centers. I took it off and measured it a bunch. The finish is actually CA. So it is pretty shiny. I guess I need to work on the pictures to make them look like it is a gloss not satin. Thanks for the help.



Thats an awesome job on a CA finish. Looking at it again this morning it may just be the way the light is hitting. Regardless - damned nice pen


----------



## drycreek (Aug 10, 2012)

Beautiful job, I like.


----------



## bench1holio (Aug 10, 2012)

if it were from this side of the pond i would have said the burl looked like red mallee  great looking pen!


----------



## NCWoodArt (Aug 10, 2012)

I will say VERY GOOD JOB! I will also vote for it being Amboyna Burl with out any eyes in it. I could not fins I picture of the one I did but it looked very similar almost on fire!

Bushings are for beginners measuring is for the pro's, use your bushing money saved to buy more wood!

Let me qualify the above statement by admitting I use bushings....

:lolol:

Bill


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice looking, could be madrone burl or ???? Well done


----------

